# Оцените инструмент.



## wasper (29 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте, я человек не разбирающийся в данных инструментах нашел у себя данный инструмент, по словам бабушки он 50-60ых годов, звук хороший, название непонятное jenuva или как - то так. Прошу знающих людей оценить инструмент, а то я совсем не могу определить его ценность.


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2017)

Аккордеон немецкий,название "Tenora" , если в хорошем состоянии цена пять тысяч рублей, не более.выпуск 50-Х годов.


----------

